# Donnatal anyone??



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Everyone!Ok, so now I'm trying Donnatal to relieve D. Started today with 1 dose in the AM, one in the afternoon and one in the evening. So far, no change. How long does it take to work and is there anyone out there that likes it?Leslie


----------



## Jayan (Jul 22, 2001)

Leslie i take Donnatal but for spasms. It has never helped me with my D and i don't think it is to control D. I take it 1/2 hour before each meal.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hmmmm. Everything that I have read says that the 'Belladonna' ingredient is prescribed to stop D and can actually make you constipated. Are you saying that you still have D with Donnatal?Leslie


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I tried donnatal a few years ago for pain from cramping and for D. It did not help either for me and there was no change in my ibsd symtoms.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi, i tried donnatal also for cramping and it did nothing for me. I also thought it was a spasmatic drug not to help with d. It also made me tired when i took it


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

Donnatol did absolutly NOTHING to help with any of my symptoms. I called the pharmacist after two days to ask just how long it takes for this stuff to work and he said it should work almost immediatly, so I knew right there this wasn't gonna do anything for me and it doesn't seem to do anything for anyone with severe symptoms.


----------

